

Everyone Can Program - getdavidhiggins
http://everyonecanprogram.com/

======
R_Edward
Hmmmmm... I have a knee-jerk reaction to initiatives with names like "Everyone
can <fill in the blank>." Everyone may benefit from being exposed to the
rudiments of whatever activity you're promoting, but it is clearly,
objectively, undeniably the case that no, not everyone can program, or dance,
or sing, or build a curio cabinet for any personally or professionally
meaningful definition of the term.

Now, it is certainly true that any fool can use a computer... Many do! But
_using_ one--or even learning by rote how to craft a Hello World program--is a
far cry from being able to look at a problem and mentally break it down into
computational steps, then build the program up from those steps. Until you get
to the point where you're thinking computationally, I'm not convinced you can
really call whatever it is your doing "programming."

Maybe I just need to adjust the onion on my belt and go yell at a cloud or
two.

------
teknologist
Can everyone write tests instead? We have enough people blindly writing
implementation code without adequate testing. I fear for what the world will
be like in 20 years if kids are being told to write as much code as they can
without spending the time to verify their logic and assumptions.

------
justinlloyd
To paraphrase the film Ratatouille: "Anyone can program. But not everyone
should."

~~~
beefman
"Everyone can read and write but not everyone should"

------
drcongo
Everyone Can Create a Campaign to Teach Children to Code.

~~~
beefman
Yep, including the public school system of Britain, which these folks are
trying to support

[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25857276](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-25857276)

------
joepet
everyone can be a shoemaker

